# Partagas Habaneros Review



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Just a quick review, not in-depth.

I just got a box of these little guys dated June 2010. They arrived pretty moist so I dry boxed one for a couple days. I know I should let them rest before smoking one, but patience is not my strong point.

The draw was a little tight but not bad at all. 

Pre-light taste was sweet tobacco a little floral.

On light-up there was a nice hit of spice that lasted about a half inch into the smoke.

As the spice faded the Partagas woodsy, slightly sweet flavor asserted itself, along with some undertones of espresso and leather. The leathery/espresso taste sometimes came to the fore and then the cedar came back again. It was really nice.

The last third of this cigar became more complex with a little vanilla sweetness coming in along with a little bakery spice. I was surprised by that, I didn't expect this cigar to offer such flavors since it arrived less than a week ago. 

I didn't want to put it down but it got a tad hot toward the end.

I'll have to smoke a few more to see if they are consistent and if they call to me when I pop the humi open, but for now I'll say they are pretty darn good especially for the money.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for your review, Arnie. I have never tried one of these, but they do sound interesting.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice review Arnie great timing with the recent discussions!:nod:


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Arnie said:


> I'll have to smoke a few more to see if they are consistent and if they call to me when I pop the humi open, but for now I'll say they are pretty darn good especially for the money.


:bump:
How have they been over the past few months?


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

dahu said:


> :bump:
> How have they been over the past few months?


They're tasty. The only negative is that they are sometimes rolled a little tight.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Arnie said:


> They're tasty. The only negative is that they are sometimes rolled a little tight.


good to know, thank you for the quick response


----------

